# Any Sikhs on the forum?



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi, 

Was wondering if there were any Sikhs on the forum who would like  to chat? I was on a previous thread with a group of sikh ladies who were a tremendous amount of support but that was five years ago! 

Goldrush x


----------

